# New ProMuscle / Zhansi Video



## K1 (Jan 17, 2012)

BODYBUILDING - SOMETHING THAT WE LOVE - By Zhasni - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 17, 2012)

Another awesome video!!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 17, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 17, 2012)

k1* said:


> BODYBUILDING - SOMETHING THAT WE LOVE - By Zhasni - YouTube



Great clip... I like the little shot of Bertil Fox. That man loved bodybuilding.


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 18, 2012)

ALIN said:


> Great clip... I like the little shot of Bertil Fox. That man loved bodybuilding.



:yeahthat:


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 18, 2012)

Zhasni comes out with the best videos!


----------

